# Recommendations for Pocono Area Resorts



## lamb (Sep 2, 2006)

I am looking for a nice two bedroom unit.  Not necessary to be luxurious but not very tired looking.  Amenities would be a nice perk (indoor swimming, miniature golf, restaurant nearby) but I'm most interested in a decent room.  I'm sending a family member so I want the unit to be reasonably nice.  I will be trading in Interval for this exchange.  Time frame will be October, November, April or May.


----------



## KenK (Sep 3, 2006)

Look for October or Nov on II and pick the 5 star Shawnee Summit units.  They are 2 bed 3 bath units, about 3 years old....at the very top of the hill where the Ridgetop units are.  ONLY SUMMIT...not Ridgetop. Most units have stair access......and all have bedrooms upstairs.  Downstairs is somewhat handicapped set up, including the bath full bath on the first floor.

Non of the other Shawnee Village units are 5 star.  I saw some Summits listed on II a few days ago.

However, we have seen other Shawnee units (as Ridgetop,) and they were also OK.....each village has a different type unit.  some have many stairs to access.

There are some other very nice T/S resorts in the area, but I don't remember if they trade with II or RCI.

Discounts at its Inn.   The Playhouse is right down the hill.  RTafting and tubing on the Delaware will be too cold, but not fishing.  Use of both indoor pools, and the two gyms:

http://www.shawneeinn.com/default.aspx


----------



## cabocrazy (Sep 3, 2006)

Check our Willowbrook. It is the new 5 star at Split Rock.  You will have use of all the amenities at all Split Rock properties.


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Sep 3, 2006)

*Willowbrook*

We will be checking into Willowbrook next Sunday. This resort received the highest ratings from our members here than any other Pennsylvania resort the last time I checked. I also think it is the newest timeshare resort in the Poconos.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 3, 2006)

*Split Rock - One Person's Biased View*



			
				cabocrazy said:
			
		

> Check our Willowbrook. It is the new 5 star at Split Rock.  You will have use of all the amenities at all Split Rock properties.



Is Willowbrook part of the Split Rock development or is it considered a stand alone resort "at" Split Rock?  The reason why I ask is that when I owned at Split Rock, I purchased a 20 yr RTU at Westwood Villas.  Later, after they built the Galleria, reservations for owners and RCI exchangers alike became interchangable with the two and frankly, the Galleria sucks!  When I wanted to stay at my home resort, I always made a special request for the Villas, since I felt that was what I bought and what I wanted to use.  The are far superior in construction quality and space provided.  The location "in the woods" versus the "hotel feel" of the Galleria was also a big plus in my opinion.  If you attempt to stay at Willowbrook, make sure that you are getting a Willowbrook unit.

I understand that today Split Rock is only traded through II.  I think that it may have been due to the downgrading of the resort by RCI, but I'm not 100% sure.  Anyway, I was glad to have it out of my portfolio, especially when they chose to do a huge remodel of the Villas the last 3-5 years of most 20 year RTU owners.  They slammed us with big special assessments as we were ending our time with them.  What was even more sad, from a owner and marketing point of view is that nobody once attempted to sell us on buying deeded Split Rock ownership, even as our RTU contracts were expiring.  I'm sure they milked us for what they wanted and had no further use for us.

I do wonder what they did with all of their RTU inventory when the agreements expired in the early 2000's?  Did they sell more RTU contracts?  Did they deed them out and sell them that way?  Or are they simply keeping them in inventory to use as rentals either on their own (they have a big conference center at Split Rock now) or through some other means?

As much as I enjoyed vacationing in the Poconos and would like to take my "now" husband there, I will probably never stay at Split Rock.  There are many other nice places in the Poconos to vacation.

Yvonne


----------



## wackymother (Sep 3, 2006)

I was looking into Split Rock about a month ago. According to the resort, Willowbrook trades exclusively through II. The rest of the resort, Westwood and Galleria, trades through RCI, and I've seen it there on Extra Vacations and available for exchanges quite recently.


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Sep 3, 2006)

*Willowbrook*

I am not sure about the inner workings of Willowbrook except that they are located on Split Rock property across the street from the Galleria. We own at the Carriage House at Pocono Manor. Pocono Manor and Split Rock are both owned by Jack Kalins. We had a salesman here a few months ago saying we could trade our CH week into Willowbrook with a trade in allowance which we passed on which I explain below. It is our understanding that Willowbrook is being built to give Split Rock a 5 star resort to offer. There is a huge waterpark being built next door. You may want to check out Split Rock's website. 

When our RTU expired at Carriage House we were given the opportunity to convert to deeded property for a few thousand dollars so maybe that's what they did for Split Rock owners as well.

We are holding on to the Carriage House because the owner of Pocono Manor is one of the developers who is bidding on the right to open a casino in the Poconos. If he is awarded the license the casino would be built right across the street from Carriage House which would make our investment really pay off. Here is what is being proposed: 

http://www.poconomanorcasino.com/pages/overview.html#residentialvillage

Just curious about which timeshares in the Poconos you prefer. We stayed in Shawnee a long time ago and didn't like it because everything was located in separate buildings.  We actually preferred Split Rock because of the bowling alley, movie theatre and indoor recreation buildings. There is alot to do there if you have bad weather.  CH is not a 5 star resort so anything we can exchange for is better than our home resort. We only keep it because we it is floating time and we get decent exchanges on flexchanges and of course the slim to no chance of finding a buyer for it at the moment.

PS:  We received a confirmation directly from Willowbrook not Split Rock confirming us into the resort. This really impressed me because we've only received a confirmation from II in the past, never the resort as well.


----------



## Indea88 (Sep 17, 2006)

Shawnee Summitt. We have just returned from a week at this resort. We were located in a 2 bed 2 bath unit, first right, up hill from check in. Fairfield has taken over as of Jan. of this year. Good facilities, entertainment. We even had a visit from a Black Bear in front of our unit,that was a memory I won't soon forget. 
   Unit was clean and spacious. Not Marriott quality but adequate. We would return. We have a unit at Fairway Villas/Fernwood in Nov. anxious to see comparison!:whoopie:


----------



## JACKC (Sep 22, 2006)

*Split Rock*

We own a couple of deeded red Westood weeks at Split Rock. Westwood's were originally 20-year RTU traded through RCI. By now, RTU's have expired and resold as deeded and now trade through II.

Willowbrooks, as well as Westwoods, trade exclusively with II. If you exchange into Split Rock through RCI you will most likely be assigned to the Galeria.

This is our take, FWIW.

Split Rock is a large, woodsy, hilly area that includes private residences as well as the timeshares and associated recreational facilities. It is adjacent to a small lake called Lake Harmony as well as the tiny village by that name.

There are three administratively separate  timeshares. Willowbrook, the newest and nicest (and deservedly 5*) has condo-style units on separate floors of 2 or 3 story buildings. They include 2br lockoffs as well as 1br units (If I recall correctly). It is somewhat separately located from the other two complexes--a mile or two away.  Split Rock offers free (as I recall) on-call shuttle service for on-site trips. 

Westwoods are 2-story townhouses, 4 or six (I forget) to a building. These units have a jacuzzi tub and a sauna on the lower floor. Westwoods were 5* until a couple of years ago. The Westwoods are, yes, a little time-worn and dated in decor. We think they are ok, but they are definitely not in the Marriott league. The resort is refirbishing these units, but at a snails pace. Westwoods are within a somewhat long but pleasant walk of the Galeria and other Split Rock facilities (except the planned Water Park)

Galeria units are in the large Galeria building, somewhat hotel in style.They come in 2br, 1br and, I believe, efficiency.

A big plus at Split Rock is the variety of family activities available. At the Galeria is the Sportsplex with bowling alley, game arcade, indoor tennis, swimming pool, movie theater (1st run movies), exercise room and spa. And an ice cream parlor, snack bar and restaurant. Also at Split Rock is a beach (sort of) at the lake (Lake Harmony), miniature golf, pond fishing, tennis outdoor pool (what have I forgotten), and soon there will be a water park. As I recall, the golf course has 36 holes. Winter skiing and tubing are available at nearby Boulder and Jack Frost areas. The Water Park is being built near the Willowbrook complex, I've been told, and last I heard (which was quite a while ago) it would be ready this Fall, around November. 

Jack


----------



## Scruntch (Nov 26, 2006)

*Ridge Top at Shawnee*

I would avoid this resort.  It is the only one we have traded into and been displeased with the condition.  I understand there are refurbished units but not the one we were in - very tired and in need of attention.  We were there in October of 2005.


----------



## bigfrank (Dec 9, 2006)

Scruntch said:
			
		

> I would avoid this resort.  It is the only one we have traded into and been displeased with the condition.  I understand there are refurbished units but not the one we were in - very tired and in need of attention.  We were there in October of 2005.



 Keep in mind that there are different areas of Shawnee. I have been there a few times. I know what you mean as far as getting an older room but I have lucked out with a nice newer room about 3 times so far.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 9, 2006)

Keep in mind that the two oldest areas at Shawnee had most of their units redone last year/early this year as they flooded in June, 2005 from a 100 year flood on the Delaware. The river was about 40 feet above flood stage. 

I have been inside a Shawnee Village (original phase) and Fairway Village unit since refurbing and they look great. The ugly greens are gone and things are all in gentle off-white paint.

Certainly nice and comfortable, pretty new and clean.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 10, 2006)

*Split Rock - Former RTU Owner*

I wonder why I never was offered "deeded" ownership after my 20 year's was up?  I had no contact from them as my agreement came to a close.  I just figured they were happy to see the original financiers of their project done.


----------



## Cayuga (Dec 17, 2006)

I've seen mixed comments posted on TUG about the Villas at Treetops/Fairways/Fernwood resort complex. However, we have always enjoyed our visits and stayed in very nicely appointed units. These have typically been in the Treetops 6000+ series units.

Also, in terms of recreational activities, entertainment,and food options, this resort,I believe, has more to offer in a convenient manner than the Shawnee facility.


----------

